# Internet funktioniert nicht mehr nach Windows Update



## tameck (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habeWindows erlaubt automatisch Updates zu installieren. Jetzt hat mir das Windows ein Update namens Software Distrubtion Service 3.0 installiert, seit dem funktioniert das Inet nicht mehr... 

Was tun ? 

Systemwiederherstellung ist sinnlos da Windows das Update sofort installiert...  


Gruß Tameck


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. Juli 2008)

Internet/Netzwerkstecker ziehen.
Systemsteuerung > Software. Nachschauen ob das Update da in der Liste steht, und von dort deinstallieren. (Updates dürfen nicht ausgeblendet sein)

Oder Systemwiederherstellung ausführen.

Danach in der Systemsteuerung das Windowsupdate einstellen dass es Updates nicht automatisch installiert sondern nachfrägt.


----------



## michaelwengert (17. Juli 2008)

Hast du zufällig ZoneAlarm mit drauf?
Weil dieses Blockt seit einem kürzlich Update auf hoher Stufe das Internet.

Am besten dann einfach ein Update runterladen.
Bei mir funktionier die integrierte Updatefunktion nicht. Sie läd immer die gleiche Version runter die ich schon habe 
Du brauchst Version 7.0.483.000
Am besten einfach direkt auf der Homepage das Programm nochmal komplett herunterladen. Das ist dann die richtige Version.


----------

